# Hunting With the Legend, Daddy Rabbit!



## oakhill (Jan 9, 2009)

Need to start at the beginning....
A guy was suppose to pick up a pup that I brought down at Daddy RAbbit's house at 6:30 in the morning. We were gonna leave out hunting right after he picked up the pup. Welllll, while SB and I were snug in our beds back at the motel, this guy shows up at Daddy Rabbits at 3:30 in the morning.  Now being the southern gentleman that Daddy Rabbit is, he tells the guy to come on in and he puts a pot of coffee on and they talk dogs until we get there. Needless to say, I believe Mrs. Daddy Rabbit was trying to sleep thru all of this. If I had know what had happened I would have thrown my hat in the door before I entered that morn because I believe Mrs. Dr was looking for a gun to load my behind with buckshot.  
We had a good laugh listening to the story anyway and it was a pleasure to meet the Preacher who came to pick up the pup.  

After we loaded the dogs, Daddy Rabbit treated us to country ham, biscuits, gravey, sausage, and eggs which he prepared himself by way of paying the local diner lady.  Man, it was goood. So many fat grams all I could think of was hitting the tailgate instead of the briars.

After driving upteen miles with us slipping and sliding our way back some logging roads we reached our destination. Man, was it loaded with rabbits. I have never SEEN that many rabbits in GA at one time. Most usually the rabbits stay in the thick stuff and I just assume the hounds are running them. I saw rabbits everywhere. The first pack we put down was mine and SB's hounds. 5 of my blueticks, one of her blueticks and a little red and white female named Whiskey. It took us a few minutes to get the hounds settle in but once they did the rabbit race was on and on and on and on..... 
Now for my story about the gun........ DR told me if I was gonna hunt with them I had to bring a 410 as he doesn't allow anything else to be shot over his hounds. So I got to digging back in the gun safe and found the little 410 I bought for my son when he was about 5 yrs olds( he is 32 now  ) This is a little H and R single shot full choke which he used to shoot squirrels. Remind me later and I will post a picture of him with his first squirrel.  I do believe those rabbits had me pegged for an easy getaway cause every time the rabbit crossed the power line it was right under my feet. I swear I saw one rabbit stick his tongue out at me as he flew by. Well, after 4 shots and the rabbit kept going I thought to h*## with this and threw the gun in the creek.  (not really but it was a thought. I just stood it up by a tree and picked it up on the way home) Now they can kid me all they want but I got more rabbits on film than they did on the tailgate and I can enjoy them for along time while theirs will be compost.  

After a wonderful lunch of Arbys roast beef and cheddar, chips, and apple fritters provide by our new found friend Doc we put the red hounds on the ground. Now these hounds had been in the box all morning running the rabbits with our hounds from a distance. The temp was well up into the 70's and they were hotter than a firecracker. Heck, I was in season shock. My body said it was winter and the air said it was spring. I started out with plenty of clothes on and by the time we got ready to go home I had to walk around and figure out what bush I had left my clothes hanging on plus my gun down by the creek. Anyway, the hounds got down and found a few mud puddles to cool off in and away we went. That red pack smoked those rabbits and if they had had any kind of help we would have had a tail gate full of rabbits. That one rabbit that Doc shot at(refer to video below.. bang, bang, bang) was a 5 shell rabbit. They were moving on....and need I point out here that my gun was down by the creek  ...... SB, Doc, and Daddy Rabbit was making Mr. Winchester a happy man that afternoon.  . If we had done the percentages I wouldn't have looked as bad as I did.   

I really wasn't that tired when we finished up. I have this bad back and if I sit down it relieves the pressure on my vertebrate and then I am ready to go again. That's my excuse anyway.  

We had 6 rabbits on the tailgate, the hounds had some great runs, and the fellowship was the best you could ask for. What else could a rabbit hunter ask for????  

Now, this is the most important part....FOOD..... After we got home, took care of the hounds, and got cleaned up, the saint of all saints, Mrs. Daddy Rabbit, had a feast prepared that you would not believe!!!! DR had been telling me all day that his wife made the best biscuits in the south and I can sure vouch for that as they melted in my mouth. All I needed was some molasses and I would have been in hog heaven. We had fried vension, mac and cheese, turnips, salmon patties, stewed maters, butter beans, biscuits, cornbread, homemade pickles,and cherry cheesecake. Makes ya wanna howl, don't it???  I probably left something out cause that table was full. I will be eternally greatful, Mrs. Daddy RAbbit.  

Now as an off note, we got to see Daddy Rabbit's pet deer that was grown. That deer stayed around Daddy RAbbit's house and sometimes in the training pen. Now if you can picture this grown man calling this deer(by the way, the deer's name is Kitty Kitty Sunshine). He would yell "here kitty kittyyyyy, her kitty kittyyyyyyy" and the deer would come running. I thought I was gonna fall down laughing. We put my hounds in the pen and if they went up to the deer she would put a whooping on them that made them take off back to me and hide behind me. I am only sorry I did not get any video of this as it was the funniest sight I have seen in a long time besides Daddy Rabbit calling that deer Kitty Kitty.
I am sure there is more and maybe some of the others will add to it but this is MY story and I am sticking to it!!! 

Thank you, Daddy Rabbit, Mrs. Daddy Rabbit, and Doc for such wonderful hospitality and for making our trip so memorable!!! 

I took video of Daddy Rabbits hounds.
If you look realllllllllll quick you can see the rabbit at the beginning of the video.
Click below.
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v487/oakhill/videos/movie_0001-1.flv">


Here is another clip.  Click below and then click in the bottom right hand corner to enlarge the video.  I took this video on my handy cam and am having to downsize it to save it in photo bucket so I can only show a short clips.  But, if you want the whole video send Daddy Rabbit some 410 shells and he might be able to get you a copy of the whole video.  (rolling on the floor laughing)
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v487/oakhill/videos/Movie3.flv">


Daddy Rabbit, you tell Doc that I will remove this video for the right amount of $$$. This is Doc in the video and I am proud to say that after TWO more shots this rabbit ended up on the tail gate. Doc shot three times but I paused the video after the first two shots.  
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v487/oakhill/videos/Movie4.flv">

By the way, they call their dogs to a rabbit by yelling "here ya go... here ya go". Which sounds like heygo heygo.


----------



## jettman96 (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome Story... Looks like fun.


----------



## Corey (Jan 9, 2009)

Great hunt thanks for sharing, Anyone shows up at my 
house at 03:30 I think I would have gave them a pillow 
and a blanket and told them, see you in about 3 hours
there is the couch


----------



## Ballground (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't wait till in the morning DR,if i am not mistaken this will be 20 years now you have let me hunt with you.Talk to yaw about 4:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## beagler man (Jan 9, 2009)

man!!!!! what a story.great job! good lookin dogs u got there dr and whats up with u and that deer kissing?


----------



## hillbilly30120 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey sally you could have yelled at an ole kentucky hillbilly and he could have put down some sorry patch hounds he got from a sorry preacher in tn........ 

sounds like a great time was had by all 

hillbilly


----------



## oakhill (Jan 9, 2009)

Hillbilly, we wanted a rabbit race not a goat roping.  ROFLMBO!!!

Just kidding ya, Red.  I love watching those patch hounds.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 9, 2009)

What a great story, i sure did enjoy the videos.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice hunt y'all had !!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 9, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I liked that goat ropeing, comment!

Can't do much with Sally!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 9, 2009)

oakhill said:


> By the way, they call their dogs to a rabbit by yelling "here ya go... here ya go". Which sounds like heygo heygo.



Heygo !!!!!!!!!! Heygo !!!!!!!!!!!! 

That's the only way down here Sally. If I was to yell "Tally Ho" at my beagles and they'd look at me like I was crazy.


----------



## oakhill (Jan 9, 2009)

I definitely don't yell "talley ho" as I had never heard it until I heard someone who trialed call their dogs in.  I was just pointing out to the Yanks so they could understand what was being yelled on the video


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like it turned out to be a great day!  Good Job!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 9, 2009)

oakhill said:


> I was just pointing out to the Yanks so they could understand what was being yelled on the video



I know. We'll leave that TallyHo stuff up North.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor ol' Doc 

Doc... CALL THE DOGS


----------



## JReid_38 (Jan 9, 2009)

Videos were great.. hunt looked like real fun... and the food sounded spectacular...
and by the way... thats what you call "deer proofing" dogs!

Thanks for sharing everything


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 9, 2009)

Beagle Boy said:


> Poor ol' Doc
> 
> Doc... CALL THE DOGS



Maybe he needs a big gun,like a ..........28guage.

"You sound like a girl......call the dogs."


----------



## creekbender (Jan 10, 2009)

Beagle Boy said:


> Poor ol' Doc
> 
> :



yep poor ol' doc !


----------



## Little Rabbit (Jan 10, 2009)

please said it's knot so doc


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 11, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

The 410 coalition didn't Shot any better on Saturday than they did on Monday ??

Thanks Sally & Kool Kat, for the video...and all the good hound Music, that was made.

Doc..is shooting better with his 28 !

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 11, 2009)

D.R.  You need to let me and BigBarrow join the coalition we would fit right in..we have those same problems... LOL...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 11, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Larry, first thing you have to do, is get yourself a 410 shotgun!!

No one shoot anything but a 410, when hunting with us Coalition boys!

Once you get certified, with the 410 and get old and can't see like my Chauffer "Doc" you can drop down to a 28 guage, but thats it, we do not shoot those  big old 20's
 16/12 etc.

Just No Sporting Chance, for old Buggs!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for having me and Oakhill along. BTW, George sure got a kick out of seeing you with my boy Eight Ball LOL. Wished he had been there but hopefully we can get together again soon??
Tell Possum Hunter (Curtis Low) and Oyster man hello from me!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 12, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Now Folks, Right There is  A RABBIT DAWG !!

I always like to be around, good folks and good hounds, Sir 

George IV, and Kool Kat are Top Shelf!


Hope she did rupture your nice little 410 double, George as I seen her trying to put more than two shells in your shotgun, even trying to Pump a double?

Those Gals. were a Hoot !

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 12, 2009)

We need more posts like this.What more can you ask.Good rabbit hunting tale,good video and good pics.

Makes a feller wish he was there


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 14, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I pulled this up for you N.C.

Maybe you can see what we talked about on Land Line!!


d.r.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jan 18, 2009)

Not wanting to hijack this terrific thread, which is one of the best that I've read in many months I am going to start a thread about the guns of the .410 Coalition so each member can describe it's set-up along with the pros and cons. Check at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3067410#post3067410 . Thanks


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 3, 2009)

Good hunt dr and company!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 4, 2009)

I just wish Everyone had the Opportunity to go on a Good Rabbit hunt with Good Freinds and some Trash Proof Hounds.

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 4, 2009)

Great story and great video's too! I've never hunted rabbits with dogs but it sure makes me want to go


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 14, 2009)

that would be a BIG FUN hunt to go on with these guys!


----------



## houndsman (Oct 14, 2009)

enjoyed it all, i think i heard a bell or to on the dogs . up here some guys are running bells for yotes . on coondogs is that what ya'll are up too or different reason?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes that is why we started to running bells, to keep the coyotes off our beagles hounds, they are small and would not be a match for a big coyote!

They do work, the Coyotes can't stand them dinging! 

Never have experanced any more problems since we started to running them. Had a nice male killed a few years ago by a pack of coyotes, he was running here, on my property and they got the old boy!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabbit Town~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>?


----------

